# Pic of the day thread



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Maybe this is a sticky worthy thread so that everybody can post up some of there favorite pics of all sorts. The idea comes from Driftworks

Post up all your pictures that are not worthy for a new thread. I always have alot of picuters of a car that I want to share but cannot be bothered to make a complete new thread.

I always use ImageShack® - Hosting to host my pictures, easy and simple

Rules:

reply with a picture, and not with a picture already posted.

Let's make this thread a large collection of nice pictures from even more beautiful cars.

I will start


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, I'm a newbie, so I guess this would be a good place to start and say hello!

Here are some pix of my car (sorry, not a GTR.... only a skyline 350GT) as well as my friends... someday I'll get a GTR, but here's what I have for now....



















and my friend's rides: 













































I wish this was mine, but all I can do is sit in it and pretend it's mine. (^_^)











Thanks for looking! 

Cheese,

John / speedraver


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Those are some serious rides :smokin: 

Here are some Hakosuka's and Z cars


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Power of Photochop!!! :chuckle:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Pharoahe - More pics of that stunning black 34 please mate? 

Speedraver - Hi res pic of your avatar please


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Don't have anymore pics of the Black R34


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The HKS hypermax EVO 8 before it turned red :bowdown1:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Totalburnout said:


> Speedraver - Hi res pic of your avatar please


Amen to that :smokin:


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Totalburnout said:


> Speedraver - Hi res pic of your avatar please


Here ya go:














































More pix here, 47 pages worth, girl pix start on page 13:
Speedraver\ - G35driver.com BBQ at Mile Square Park Oct. 2007

(^_^)


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks like a good day, lol


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

More pix here said:


> Speedraver\ - G35driver.com BBQ at Mile Square Park Oct. 2007[/url]
> 
> (^_^)



OK admit it who didn't even look at the first 12 pages:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Pictures of my 1973 911


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Pharoahe said:


>


I remeber this day, Twin Ring Motegi Super Street Shoot Out.
That is Josh's old R33 GTR in the background, he placed 3rd
while I took 1st


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Frankly, they are all rubbish compared to this stunning shot...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/86783-i-found-interest-picture.html?highlight=amazing

Genius.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Come on guys, you must have samen hidden gems hiding on your pc's


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

On a more serious note, I have always really liked this pic of Fuggles at Spa-Francorchamps. '04 or '05 I think.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's a couple random and taken from santa pod over the last year or two...

















































































































































:smokin:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

The pictures of CARS....look great! I've got a nice one of my car at Rockingham, will post it up later tonight. 

Oh yeah....keep the "women" pictures for the other thread....for a change lets keep this one CARS! :smokin: 

Cheers
:thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

my knob hurts from keep going up and down with all these nice pics everyone is putting up at the moment


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*GF-BNR34 LHD Autoplus Manila (Best LHD converted GTR in the world!)*


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

pitbull said:


> my knob hurts from keep going up and down with all these nice pics everyone is putting up at the moment


Ewww.. Too much information.. 



Booty-licious said:


> The pictures of CARS....look great! I've got a nice one of my car at Rockingham, will post it up later tonight.
> 
> Oh yeah....keep the "women" pictures for the other thread....for a change lets keep this one CARS! :smokin:
> 
> ...


Don't be such a spoilsport !!!


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Speedraver.. top looking birds.. man..  Gotta move to california!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> Come on guys, you must have samen hidden gems hiding on your pc's


Yea, but we all know they really are not work safe  


I used to have 2000 pics on my old computer, but they were slowing things down a bit so they are on a disk now for easy and fast access


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

russwestwood said:


> Speedraver.. top looking birds.. man..  Gotta move to california!


More pix here.... birds start at page 37 and on... (^_^)

Speedraver\ - HIN Las Vegas Oct. 2007


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Someone Please Tell Me WHY did I move from LA, CA to Kent, UK? :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

My 1st guess would be, do you do drugs ?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

MacGTR said:


> Yea, but we all know they really are not work safe
> 
> 
> I used to have 2000 pics on my old computer, but they were slowing things down a bit so they are on a disk now for easy and fast access


:chuckle:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Less talking more pictures


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

speedraver said:


> More pix here.... birds start at page 37 and on... (^_^)


I've got to hand it to you speedraver, that certainly is a good introduction.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Here's a couple random and taken from santa pod over the last year or two...
> 
> 
> 
> :smokin:


This last picture, I remember I've read a thread from the owner of that light blue R34 where he posted a series of pictures from a stand and a trackday. Is that thread deleted or can anyone still find it?


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Some nice shots from SEMA show in Vegas.

2007 SEMA Show, Las Vegas


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nocturnal said:


> Someone Please Tell Me WHY did I move from LA, CA to Kent, UK? :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


You've got an allergy to silicone perhaps?


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Paul - thanks for the laugh!! :chuckle: I needed it!!


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow Paul.. 

Did my motivational poster motivate you?

Too funny!!!:chuckle: 

Nice carbon bits in the 34 BTW..


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Here's a couple random and taken from santa pod over the last year or two...
> 
> :smokin:


My, my... look at that behind. Who is she? Any more pictures?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Pharoahe said:


>


Great pic.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Wolf in sheeps clothing 














































ALL MINE! :smokin:


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Booty-licious said:


> Wolf in sheeps clothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really nice..like the engine bay, keep it up.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

T88_Power said:


> Looks really nice..like the engine bay, keep it up.


Thanks matey! :wavey:


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Great pics, keep em coming!

Deffo stick worthy in my view

Sev


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

For the people that want to quote on a post please do not include the pictures in that quote.

It takes longer to load and then we see the same pictures in one thread. Please only quote with a new picture

Thanks


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Lovin that Datsun :smokin:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Two Lamborghini LP640's on the driveway, some guys have all the luck 

Spotted in Holland, the taxes in Holland are outrageuos so alot of rich peopple have registered there cars in other countries.


----------



## Doink (Nov 9, 2004)

That Datsun is Awsome, Anybody know if those conversions will be running the 4WD system aswell??


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Doink said:


> That Datsun is Awsome, Anybody know if those conversions will be running the 4WD system aswell??


The car I posted is RWD only


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

What are the taxes in Holland concerning registration and import of cars?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Sunline Auto Shop sneak peek


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

m92fs said:


> What are the taxes in Holland concerning registration and import of cars?


Our import tax is 19% but that will go away in Februari next year then we will pay according how much the car costs and how much it drinks, petrol wise.

As an example if I buy a Audi R8 in Februari next year I will 12.870 Euro's more than normal. When I want to buy a Ferrari F430 I will pay a extra of 20.680 euros


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Oh ... I gotta love the red Nissans in those pictures :thumbsup: until now, in Denmark the taxes for importing a car is a bit difference. First, taxes are 25 %. Secondly, in order to register it, you have to pay 160-180 % to the authorities I think.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

m92fs said:


> . in order to register it, you have to pay 160-180 % to the authorities I think.


 I bet there are quite a few nice cars on foreign plates in Denmark!


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> For the people that want to quote on a post please do not include the pictures in that quote.
> 
> It takes longer to load and then we see the same pictures in one thread. Please only quote with a new picture
> 
> Thanks


They load at the same time. If you quote a pic, it still loads from the same url.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Hehe, many Danes move to Sweden which is close to Denmark. There they can register their cars


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

MarkMcQ said:


> They load at the same time. If you quote a pic, it still loads from the same url.


I know, just remove the urls from the qoute :thumbsup:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Im i rite in aying that is "Thrust's" R34 (before getting carbon'd) & RX7 sitting outside Sun-Line-Auto.... And also the same S15 in the pics, Before & after carbon fever set in.... Awsome cars...


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Only my car, but I really like the picture:










Alex B


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

driftboy said:


> Im i rite in aying that is "Thrust's" R34 (before getting carbon'd) & RX7 sitting outside Sun-Line-Auto.... And also the same S15 in the pics, Before & after carbon fever set in.... Awsome cars...


That was his RX7, but Piers sold it, and no that is not his R34 before the carbon treatment.

And I am not sure about the S15


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That pic is great!


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> I know, just remove the urls from the qoute :thumbsup:


They don't make any difference. Your browser doesn't download more copies of the picture. It downloads one to cache, then when the link appears elsewhere it simply displays the single downloaded picture in all the posts. Only one single picture is being loaded, but it's displayed multiple times.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

This one has been around a while, but probably some folks on here who've not seen it yet.
All the references online to it says it's a 26 swap, but it looks like a 25 with a twin conversion. Shame they didn't leave the bodywork stock. It would have been the ultimate sleeper. Imagine destroying a lambo on a drag strip in what would look to be shitty old Lada...


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

MarkMcQ said:


> They don't make any difference. Your browser doesn't download more copies of the picture. It downloads one to cache, then when the link appears elsewhere it simply displays the single downloaded picture in all the posts. Only one single picture is being loaded, but it's displayed multiple times.


That might be true, but who likes to see the same pictures in a thread?


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

I think it's easier to quote with a picture, otherwise you'd have to explain which picture you're talking about.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> That might be true, but who likes to see the same pictures in a thread?


Me, I have a terrible memory. :chuckle: 

Me, I have a terrible..wait.....eh...


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

m92fs said:


> I think it's easier to quote with a picture, otherwise you'd have to explain which picture you're talking about.


True, but often people quote a post with several pics just to say "Nice" or some other bs. It's irritating. Especially if the new post is quoting the post immediately before!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Pharoahe is right. The red BNR 34GTR at Sunline above is the boss's personal car; it's a really lovely example inside and out. Mine was also his car previously, before he bought the red one, but mine was white before it turned bitter chocolate. (See avatar) The red FD3S was mine but I sold it recently.

As for the S15 I just checked with the boss. It is the same car in different guises. It won Tsukuba in both red and in carbon. And last year it was covered in white & light blue Direxiv stickers. When I told him about this thread with the nice piccies he asked me to send him the link! :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

My daily driver. (Aristo V300 TT Apexi boost controller, Supra brakes 400+ bhp)


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice daily driver Piers


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Lol I hope for his sake that that picture is speeded up  holy diver ...


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

D1 @ Irwindale USA, some pictures of the testrounds.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Nice pictures, Pharoahe! I wish I was there :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Stunning shots, Jeroen. Glad you are sharing some of your treasures with us.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

What an insane machine :bowdown1: 



> For presentation to international television networks, Lamborghini thought it would be fitting to do the same as the blokes at Top Gear and race their aeronautically inspired Reventon against a A200-A Tornado. The event took place at the Ghedi military airport in Brescia Italy and predictably saw the Reventon initially take the lead, but was then quickly overtaken by the tornado in the last few meters of the 3000 m long runway.
> 
> With a price tag of 1 million euros, only 20 Reventons will be produced. Naturally, all 20 are already reserved for friends and collectors close to Lamborghini and they will be delivered in 2008.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Pharoahe said:


>


Those headlights are interesting. Any info?

Cool shots with the Lambo.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

It seems to be BMW style Angel eyes and xenons incorporated.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Sweet head lights ... nice Lambo as well.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

hyrev said:


> Those headlights are interesting. Any info?
> 
> Cool shots with the Lambo.


Was looking for the source of those pictures but could not find it. So I have no idea where those headlights come from.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Looks almost standard in the lights department


 


Large fold flat front numbr plate, plus the car in the background has similar large white front number plate, so probably in Japan ? Hyrev matey, it's over to you to track these lights down ! :thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Same car? Only difference is the rear spoiler and headlights. Pehaps a before/after pic. I will ask around about these lights, but it appears a custom jobbie. This car looks super sinister, like a villan would drive - i <3 it


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

No photoshop was involved


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> No photoshop was involved


Seriously?uke:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

If that's the case, the photographer should be holding a rifle instead of a camera.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

If that is real, i doubt they would be allowed to shoot it, 1) Might just wanna see what this strange yellow thing is. 2) Great Whites are under the endangered species list if i remember right.

Ive swam with sharks about 5-6feet long before, cage-less, they normally will keep their distance.  I doubt i would do it again tho!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*wow*

great pics
especially the black r34 with black rims

My LM










My friends supra


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

R33 GT-R engine and even the interior has changed, a perfect example


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

That Z is awesome. Can't believe they managed to get the 33 dash in too. That would be my perfect car, a Z with a 26.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Rain said:


> Ive swam with sharks about 5-6feet long before, cage-less, they normally will keep their distance.  I doubt i would do it again tho!


they're in the bay i used to surf/bodyboard daily....mostly nurse sharks (although one bloke was apperently bitten by a bullshark a few years ago...he did have a rather large chunk missing from his arm!)...
i remember first time i was on my own swimming there when i was about to catch a wave i saw a shark swimming underneath me, i swear, i would easily have beaten an olympic swimmer that day:chuckle:. 

turned out to be a nurseshark:banned:


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, Pharoahe, that's a very nice interior in that R33. I also like the picture of the R33 with the Supra, it makes me speechless


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The Uras FD3S


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The incredible machine made by Sunline and owned by Thrust. I'm still in awe everytime I see this car. Hope to see some footage of this car when it is tearing up a track in Japan


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

A pristine Nissan Laurel 2000GSX from 1976 in Bosasuka style


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

A Hakosuka and Ken and Mary


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

The laurel and z car are :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

very coool pic's pharoahe :smokin: keep them coming :chuckle:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

There will be alot more pictures coming 

I made a mistake because there isn't a Ken and Mary pictured above together with the Hakosuka but it is a 240Z.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The Hakosuka and Ken and Mary


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Can you say restauration? This must be one of the cleanest looking Hakosuka on the planet. The work was done by Starroad in Japan.

Simply gorgeous


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Pharoahe said:


>


How cool is that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

My fav's


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

VG Lover,

What front bumper is it on the Z32?

Cheers

Grant

p.s. Very nice C10! Me likey so much... can I marry it?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The old and the new


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Real nice and classy Z car


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Datsun ... now that's nostalgia. And nice black ZX as well.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

a Datsun 510 in the making


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

Bite Me said:


> VG Lover,
> 
> What front bumper is it on the Z32?
> 
> ...


Its the Stillen type III lower lip
Z1 Motorsports Z32 Division


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Pharoahe said:


> Real nice and classy Z car


Does anybody know what wheels these are?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

You know you are a GT-R when you hace a closet like this


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Holy shite! Is that all yours? (^^,)


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> You know you are a GT-R when you hace a closet like this


Thats nuts!!! talk about your die-hard fan LOL


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


> You know you are a GT-R when you hace a closet like this


Damn... A GT-R Shrine..

My GT-R nuttiness dwarfs in comparison!! :bowdown1:


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

you gotta be single. I had a starwars collection like that and didn't get laid for months. hahaha:chuckle:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Thats my collection of GTR stuff from blog. JDMEgo.jp. Glad you like my pile of GTR crap. LOL! Oh, And I'm not single my GF loves to drive my GTR and half that stuff she bought for me.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

JBwangan said:


> Thats my collection of GTR stuff from blog. JDMEgo.jp. Glad you like my pile of GTR crap. LOL! Oh, And I'm not single my GF loves to drive my GTR and half that stuff she bought for me.


Hey, I found it on the blog of GTRlifer  I also saw your car there.

Thats a really amazing collection :bowdown1:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Yep, thats me and my blog. Thanks for the compliments. I link my blog through my webpage but it's not done yet. Someday.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

JBwangan said:


> Yep, thats me and my blog. Thanks for the compliments. I link my blog through my webpage but it's not done yet. Someday.


So it is you blogging on that site?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Top Secret Z's


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Some more Top Secret goodies


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> So it is you blogging on that site?


thats me blogging. But I'm deleting the blog as of today actually. Have a new one coming after xmas.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Here my piccy of the day: :bowdown1: 

Taken Sunday at the Nismo Festival, (When it comes to clothing, the girl has class !!!!!  :smokin: :smokin: 










See more NISMO Festival Pictures here:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/87521-gtroc-visits-nismo-festival-2007-a.html#post797167


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Pictures of the cars will follow


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## TOMMO_GTR (Sep 8, 2007)

Loving the thread guys...keep em coming!!!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*L14 MOL*

A few artistic type shots of my car....


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

A rare 1979 Skyline GT-X


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

A R32 GT-R with an RB30


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

Markyboy nice car man..


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The FC3S from Daijiro Inada is for sale


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Pharoahe said:


> Pharoahe, do you or anyone else has a higher resolution pic of this awesome shot please?? :smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

russwestwood said:


> Pharoahe, do you or anyone else has a higher resolution pic of this awesome shot please?? :smokin:


I believe that is Demon Dave's car.


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

markyboy.1967 said:


> A few artistic type shots of my car....


Absolutely beautiful R33! What are those wheels, and what do you polish it with???


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Skyline*

Wheels are Volks GTR in 19" with a gunmetal centre.Im heavily into car detailing so use several different layers of products to get the look i want from the car.Think in this pic the top 2 layers were Natty`s original


----------



## Gruamach (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Makryboy; aren't they Volk Rays GT-S?


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Pharoahe said:


>



What is that colour??? i love it


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Midnight Purple III


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Wheels*



r33 v-spec said:


> Makryboy; aren't they Volk Rays GT-S?


Yip they are m8, i was having a blonde moment...


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

russwestwood; said:


> Pharoahe, do you or anyone else has a higher resolution pic of this awesome shot please?? :smokin:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Impromptu shot @ Formula D Seattle this past summer...









Local car show this past summer...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Apologies in advance for the poor photography, Jeroen!*

Maybe some of you can find your way to forgiving me. A friend bought this today and says he'll drive me to a wedding in Hiroshima tomorrow in it. :squintdan


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Thrust said:


> Maybe some of you can find your way to forgiving me. A friend bought this today and says he'll drive me to a wedding in Hiroshima tomorrow in it. :squintdan


That pic makes the R35 look like a monster compared to the R34. Obviossusly the 34 is lowered...but WOW!!!!

Have a great trip...report back after the drive.:thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

This one is more head on for a balanced look. Any comments etc., not here but over on the New R35 GTR thread 'Messing about in a red one' please! Apologies for the hijack here!!!  (Ta, pds1  )


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

He Piers thanks for sharing 

A picture perfect Datsun 510


----------



## Jzboost (Nov 14, 2007)

We got some crazy builds in bangkok here is one for all ya petrol heads.
Its a 1000 hp Toyota Fortuner. 
T51 SPL BB and ZEX Nitrous!

The owner made a GT-R tribute on his car on the front bumper.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

DemonDave: What a great shot mate! Awesome picture. Thanks a lot for the high res image... Im gonna print it out n frame it on my study room if you dont mind... and i'll place 'taken by Demon Dave' in the bottom corner in fine print..


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah if you sell that pic in a frame, i'll buy it.










































Sorry there not all nissan's


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Urbanjam3s (Jan 24, 2007)

Quality pictures here..


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The Sunline R34


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Ahh the red one ... what a beauty.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

A artist rendition of the KPGC10


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

whoa, what a beauty...


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

//img222.imageshack.us/img222/3851/crdr34gtr05ev3xt2.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


> A artist rendition of the KPGC10


I likes! I likes!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The Sunline R35 GT-R


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## TOMMO_GTR (Sep 8, 2007)

i'm a skyline fan all the way...but i'd train anything in the world to own that S15! defo get a more subtle paintjob though...


----------



## Urbanjam3s (Jan 24, 2007)

TOMMO_GTR said:


> i'm a skyline fan all the way...but i'd train anything in the world to own that S15! defo get a more subtle paintjob though...


I dont think it would be the same without the graphics, makes the car  

Now how many of my organs do u want, im thinking maybe my legs and my eyes should be enough for the silvia


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Man the red just suits the new GT-R to the ground. Just looks sooo right!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

that z is soo nice.when the prices drop i might get one.


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

TOMMO_GTR said:


> i'm a skyline fan all the way...but i'd train anything in the world to own that S15! defo get a more subtle paintjob though...




There selling it for $80,000 U.S. if you want it.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Jeroen, my hard disk doesnt seem to like this folder very much....my skyline folder is already nearing the 500mb mark, thats without the videos!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Very nice and sexy 350Z. Sweet man.


----------



## TOMMO_GTR (Sep 8, 2007)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> There selling it for $80,000 U.S. if you want it.


:clap: SWEET - where is it for sale? £40,000??? Thats a bargain...i'd buy it if i could work out where the f*ck the handbrake is...check the interior...it aint there!:runaway:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

dohc, is it possible to have that picture in higher resolution? 1024 x 768 at least please


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

bkvj said:


> dohc, is it possible to have that picture in higher resolution? 1024 x 768 at least please


I can try but here is a link to more pics of the same R34GTR

Bad95killer/Devil GT-R - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

and here is the pic is bigger resolution 










and here is his photobucket website
Bad95killer - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Is this thread dead?

keep it alive...


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

No it's not dead, just don't have the time make a post every day.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Great looking 180... always had a soft spot for that machine.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Pharoahe said:


>


Does anybody know what nose piece this is?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Stock GTR bumper with Nismo oil cooler kit, so thus the 2 grilles on the LHS.


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Do you know where this piece might be accquired?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


>


the carbon roof is just a stick on cosmetic peice right?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

You can get the vents seperately if memory serves me right. You will need to talk with someone who deals with Nismo

And yes I did hear that the roof was a stuck on item, and not a totally new roof skin.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

awesome


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Where do you get all these pictures ?


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

The gunmetal grey R34 resembles Domenic Russo of Autostyle's R34 quite remarkably. Apart from the paintjob, boot spoiler, side-skirts and wheels of course  

Fantastic color on a fantastic looking car


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> Where do you get all these pictures ?


:smokin: search the internet


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

One of my favourites!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Pharoahe said:


> :smokin: search the internet


You sound like my wife after she's just cooked a fantastic meal and someone asks her "How did you do it?"

"It's easy!"

Yeah, right.  

PS I hope you have not used up all your treasures, Jeroen. Keep some special ones for your self and that very special occasion. Give everything away and the internet might bite you back! :lamer: :bawling: :chairshot :clap:


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Awesome R34 and that graff is amazing!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

is this thread dead??


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Work in progress:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*Possibly NSFW*

Beat this one:










No ps involved


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hyrev said:


> Beat this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I know why you wanted my car so badly


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

^ Hey that said supra before! I like this way better!


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> ^ Hey that said supra before! I like this way better!


i saw her picture before, and then when Hyrev posted her up again, i started looking around for more.. here is what i found for all to enjoy..


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Beat this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant, so where does she want picking up from ????? :thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I got her to do an updated pic for me.


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

hyrev said:


> I got her to do an updated pic for me.


LOL.. ask her to loose the sign next time.. :clap:


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

ExZaCc said:


> LOL.. ask her to loose the sign next time.. :clap:



lol +1:chuckle:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

hyrev said:


> I got her to do an updated pic for me.





I know she is telling lies now as the back seats are very very bloody uncomfy


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^^Not when the legs are on the roof and the seats are folded forward^^


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

hyrev said:


> ^^Not when the legs are on the roof and the seats are folded forward^^


Paul, I always thought your driving position was a bit suspect .... :chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Who said anything about driving? Gas, grass, or @$$, no one rides for free.
Since I don't smoke and had a full tank of petrol - well, only one option left.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm in love


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice little blond... a shame the sign doesnt say anything about R33 haha


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

not too sure about the rear bumper but other than that its gorgeous!!


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

The rear bumper is needed for some little peoples or kids to enable the access to the trunk ^^ they just step onto it and can open the trunk easily ^^


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

You would have thought with all that work they could have shaved the factory aerial off and put one on the rear windscreen or something !


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

canman said:


> You would have thought with all that work they could have shaved the factory aerial off and put one on the rear windscreen or something !



agreed.

A little more work and it could go from gorgeous to sublime.....


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

wheels look ace


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Less talk more pictures


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

IMG_5652
IMG_5649

Im in love as well...

Super clean looks and superb engine bay...


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

nice engine bay flint. wrong wheels though IMHO
and that white Z is a great spec track car


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

yep, that white Z looks great!
btw Light-r, what wheels would you choose?


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

i meant no disrespect mate.
dont get me wrong, because i really love that engine bay. very sexy.
i think that wheels being wrong or right come with the fact if the owner likes them or not.=)
let me put it this way. if that supra would be mine, i would choose, black/bronze te37 or even black with red lip advans gt2 (i am not sure, the ones that only has 3 double arms.
sorry if i wrote my positive comment, in a negative way.
joao


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

*Wheels...*

Hi Joao...
no worries mate, I didn't think of it in any negative way  
It would just be interesting to hear some suggestions as there are endless possibilites of wheels


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

thats great.
really trying to build friendships, not dislikes.
=)


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

P3RV3RT said:


>



should have spent just a bit more money on the bumper and bonnet of this car and it would have look fabulous raher than just good.

Simon


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

Anyone got pics of the different types of midnight purples for the 34GTR's??? Would love to see them.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Giving my GTR some abuse, shame I blew a turbo at the end of the day though lol.


----------



## JUNSteve2 (Mar 23, 2008)

*some pics of my car*


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

hey sideways. nice pics
i wish i could drift like you mate. also, your passenger looks a bit scared
=)


----------



## JUNSteve2 (Mar 23, 2008)

*heres another pic*


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

My own favorite pictures

















Edit: Forgot this one


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

that blue one is just sexy.
great mate


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

a friend's car


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Iceager, isn't that blue R33 the one that's currently for sale for around 17000? Think I saw it at Harlow-Jap-Autos.co.uk......


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Flint said:


> Iceager, isn't that blue R33 the one that's currently for sale for around 17000? Think I saw it at Harlow-Jap-Autos.co.uk......


Yes it is for sale at Global auto for 2.480.000yen, was on Yahoo japan till today.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Stunning black R34 GTR with Z-tune and Mine's goodies! :bowdown1:


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

iceager said:


> Yes it is for sale at Global auto for 2.480.000yen, was on Yahoo japan till today.


got a link?


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

That black R34 Looks incredible !


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

bernmc said:


> got a link?


Try this...

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR V-Spec 480ps on eBay, also, Nissan, Cars, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 29-Mar-08 22:34:27 GMT)


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Sold now according to global auto.


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

So tempted - beautiful looking car, and already has the mods I'm planning to spend far too much cash on...


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Mercedes-Benz 190 E 2.5-16 Evolution II


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

JDM-ego grill... just found this pic on my computer, its taken 2002 i believe.


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

IMG]http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g61/baysidegtr/mycar003.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

YouTube - rktuning


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It's "pic of the day" not "vid of the day" and how many more times are you gonna post that vid?

lol


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

New wheels, it made my day!


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

one of my fav pics of my car that I've taken.










Jay


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Ex Auto Select demo car now living in Norway!


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thats sharp^^^


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

carsunltd32 said:


> one of my fav pics of my car that I've taken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo wikid car man. Where about in the NEW york do you live?


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

omg. that white 34 looks absolutely astounishing


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

Damn
That black R34 with work meister rims.. that is nice 
dont like the spoiler


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

bayside gtr said:


>


What rear bumper is that?


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

budget_crx said:


>



NICE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Please tell me you have more pics of this car, looks sooo tuff!!!!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes please!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Zabijak said:


> What rear bumper is that?


That's a Veilside one mate


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

i did this pic with a low buget camera, but i like it!!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Barros777 said:


> i did this pic with a low buget camera, but i like it!!


fixed the link, great pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hugo said:


> fixed the link, great pic! :thumbsup:


thanks mate


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

Hugo said:


> That's a Veilside one mate


It's close but not quite veilside...
Not the one i found anyway.


----------



## FULLY SIC (Oct 1, 2004)

*Eastern creek Sydney Australia*


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Even other species stop to admire GTRs....


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I think Im going to need some wider alloys to fill the rear arches!

Those alloys are 17x9 with 255/45 tyres, my show alloys will sit slightly further out as they are 18x9 with 265/35 tyres.


----------



## FunkyMan (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)




----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

My battled scarred and dirty GTR snapped at Japfest:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Really love those rims, they really suit the car.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


> Really love those rims, they really suit the car.


Why thank you kind sir. I just need some spacers now


----------



## AndreasW (Sep 20, 2006)

Went out for a little drive today.


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

Pharoahe said:


>


best so far.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
how did you do that?


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

jjpea said:


> best so far.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> how did you do that?


2nded! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Jeez, what is the insurance on that truck!?


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

I can't quite tell - are both of the cars which are on the left hand side of the truck (as we look at it) F40s, or are they different to each other?

Wonderful picture - thanks for uploading it!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

silvermike said:


> I can't quite tell - are both of the cars which are on the left hand side of the truck (as we look at it) F40s, or are they different to each other?
> 
> Wonderful picture - thanks for uploading it!


No the top one is a 288 GTO Evolutione,the forerunner of the F40.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Im not a fan of the Italian horse but OMG, thats porn!


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

Dohc said:


>


My son has the same exact setup but the truck is blue. Much smaller scale though, (hotwheels). Nice find!!! Were you there or did you find it on the internet?
JP


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

jjpea said:


> My son has the same exact setup but the truck is blue. Much smaller scale though, (hotwheels). Nice find!!! Were you there or did you find it on the internet?
> JP


I saw this pic on a bmw forum Iam registered on. (icelandic bmw forum)


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

my car taken with a crap phone









K


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

plumwerks said:


> No the top one is a 288 GTO Evolutione,the forerunner of the F40.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

that fxx is p0rn!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Pharoahe said:


>





jjpea said:


> best so far.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> how did you do that?


night mode or long exposure on a tripod timed and then you drive away?


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Zabijak said:


> What rear bumper is that?


It's the Do-Luck one.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

3rd, love that picture. one of the best, if not the best.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Love the picture of the lights drifting off down the car park, really effective.


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

what is the black car in the bottom right of the most recently posted picture?
good picture again, cheers for posting!


----------



## Bigrex (Jan 13, 2006)

Looks like an Aston Martin Vantage 600


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah i think it is,
went out in one of them!
twin supercharged v8!
awesome in a straightl line, just get some spare pants for the corners!


----------



## RudyG (May 29, 2008)

G40tee said:


> night mode or long exposure on a tripod timed and then you drive away?


Yes, exactly. 

I've noticed a few of my photos have popped up on this site. Here's a couple more:


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Bigrex said:


> Looks like an Aston Martin Vantage 600


Yup, V600 Vantage. My favourite car ever! I will own one one day!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Some recent pics of my car


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

i like this engine bay more then the engine bay i have now

Engine bay version 1









enginebay version 2









which u like more ?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

So the "Tomei" one got sanded + polished again? And the turbo inlet chromed?

Make up your mind man! :chuckle: :chuckle:

I like the 2nd (latest) look of the enginebay the best.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

323ian said:


>


Looks awesome Ian:thumbsup: 

Could've used you on our mini photoshoot! There will be another one this summer though.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

/\/\ wow that canoeist was sure going some! (sorry lame joke!)

323ian i do really like your car!

rudyg or greg whatver  fancy taking some pics of my car? or showing me how to use my sisters DSLR? hehe


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

what is a bad day for all


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Bryan said:


> Looks awesome Ian:thumbsup:
> 
> Could've used you on our mini photoshoot! There will be another one this summer though.



Hopefully you wil let me know when the next one will be mate!

Have you driven your car yet or just taken pictures of it?!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

323ian said:


> Hopefully you wil let me know when the next one will be mate!
> 
> Have you driven your car yet or just taken pictures of it?!


We'll def let you know when the next one is!

:chuckle: :chuckle: Still needs a few things to be able to drive hard, i.e., brakes, radiator, tyres. Slowly getting there though. Should be fully track ready by October 
I leave for Vegas next month for two months, so I'll be making some good money:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (May 14, 2004)

Ooohhh Yeh !!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

holy f*** (*dropping the jaw to the floor*)


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

Dohc said:


> holy f*** (*dropping the jaw to the floor*)


you took the words right out of my mouth.. HOLY HELL.. thats a big blower.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

A pic from this weekend's photoshoot!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^awesome pic!


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome Pic! Id love to see more. Do you have it in a higher resolution as Id love that as my desktop!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

I'l update my thread with more pics from this shoot soon, I'l ask the photographer about high res. pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## emu002 (May 15, 2008)

My mums old car

I love Jap cars but you can't beat an old Ford :bowdown1:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

JonR32GTR said:


> A pic from this weekend's photoshoot!


The lens used makes this a truly stunning picture. Well done!! :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

emu002 said:


> My mums old car
> 
> I love Jap cars but you can't beat an old Ford :bowdown1:


 If thats the case then your mum is my hero.


----------



## emu002 (May 15, 2008)

Its true - if you look at the back window u can just about make out where it says "Sally"

I think the car spend a lot of its time at santa pod drag racing these days - i sometimes see pics of it in fast ford magazine

She drives an evo 7 rs sprint now



I have some pictures of my old fast fords too if you want me to post em

I may even have a picture of the most fun car i ever owned a knackered nissan cherry turbo with terrible bodywork but an engine that u could just never kill no matter how muc hthrash u gave it :chuckle:


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

old skool fords are cool.
i fancy a 3 door sierra cosworth, in moonstone blue.


----------



## emu002 (May 15, 2008)

This was a mk4 escort rs turbo before i modified it - i wish i knew where this car is now - it was a 9 year project of mine and ran around 300hp in the end


----------



## emu002 (May 15, 2008)

This was my last car before buying the Skyline


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

not sure if these are worthy of pic of the day but thought i would post a few at my first time attack event, i placed second ..


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

awesome GTR you have..and congrats with the second place 
what wheels is this you have on your gtr?

and do you have wider rear wings?


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

Dohc said:


> awesome GTR you have..and congrats with the second place
> what wheels is this you have on your gtr?
> 
> and do you have wider rear wings?



work meister s1 3 piece , thanks man , yes ive got the veilside widebody kit


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

Was that at Cayuga? Looking good! Love your work meisters, unsure of which colour I want to get, but I LOVE THE DISH!!!


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

cyberspyder said:


> Was that at Cayuga? Looking good! Love your work meisters, unsure of which colour I want to get, but I LOVE THE DISH!!!


yes it was at cayuga


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

@ redman: I'm loving your GTR, track spec'ed and wide as hell !:flame:
Where did you get the front bumper side wings and/or what brand are they? Not the 2 attached on top off eachother, but the ones on the underside in front off the wheels. The sort off triangular wing-shaped ones. They look the dogs! 
congrats on the second place btw...Just wondering, what took 1st place?


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

freakazoid3 said:


> @ redman: I'm loving your GTR, track spec'ed and wide as hell !:flame:
> Where did you get the front bumper side wings and/or what brand are they? Not the 2 attached on top off eachother, but the ones on the underside in front off the wheels. The sort off triangular wing-shaped ones. They look the dogs!
> congrats on the second place btw...Just wondering, what took 1st place?


They're called canards.


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*Z-Tune Demo Car*


















Hehehe!


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

freakazoid3 said:


> @ redman: I'm loving your GTR, track spec'ed and wide as hell !:flame:
> Where did you get the front bumper side wings and/or what brand are they? Not the 2 attached on top off eachother, but the ones on the underside in front off the wheels. The sort off triangular wing-shaped ones. They look the dogs!
> congrats on the second place btw...Just wondering, what took 1st place?



another gtr took first place


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

redman_2 said:


> not sure if these are worthy of pic of the day but thought i would post a few at my first time attack event, i placed second ..


There is something about R32's with deep dish Rims.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

JonR32GTR said:


>






What sideskirts are those on this GTR??


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

Dohc said:


>


Il take the Zonda and the Koenisegg please. oh and I think that there is an F50 there to!!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

binjoau said:


> Il take the Zonda and the Koenisegg please. oh and I think that there is an F50 there to!!


yeh the bank called me and told me they didnt have more space for my money and asked me if I could take some of it...and I didnt have space for it either so I went and bought all these cars:chuckle:


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

sorry, not a GT-R but I thought this thread could use a fresh pic


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

What is it?
JP


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

looks like a scobby?


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

hyrev said:


> Beat this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone have this pic in high resolution??
I want to put it up in my garage.


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

Last weekend we had a GATEBIL event here in Norway. I invited some partners and friends from Japan to come and see.. One of them is the boss of the D1 drift shop and team GOOD ROAD! And he loves girls... and boobs.. :thumbsup:


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

jjpea said:


> What is it?
> JP


yeah its my hub swapped bugeye.:squintdan 
if you want to see another one let me know, Love the paint on the chicks above...their ugly though:nervous:


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

scby rex said:


> yeah its my hub swapped bugeye.:squintdan
> if you want to see another one let me know, Love the paint on the chicks above...their ugly though:nervous:


I wanna see the entire car  !


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

here you go.


----------



## Mr Gee (May 14, 2004)

I love my nostalgic Datsun's, and I think this one is spot on : -


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

bless TX hahaha, I think I saw that car in leander before you bought it, rb26 swap right?


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh my God I think I just made a little sex wee 
:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 



Mr Gee said:


>


----------



## chris_s (Oct 9, 2006)

thats super clean


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Old but Gold


----------



## BAd BoY gt (Mar 15, 2008)

MrLeone said:


> Last weekend we had a GATEBIL event here in Norway. I invited some partners and friends from Japan to come and see.. One of them is the boss of the D1 drift shop and team GOOD ROAD! And he loves girls... and boobs.. :thumbsup:




Fantastic women there are in Norway pointed 1A, next year will come Gatebil .. please more Pics....


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Mr Gee - That car is awesome.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> I love my nostalgic Datsun's, and I think this one is spot on : -


Spot on is correct, stunning car.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG I just fell in love with that Datsun :flame:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

a couple little things need to be finished up but this is how it looks as of 3 days ago.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn,that must have cost bunch,do you still have all your appendages.


----------



## Mr Gee (May 14, 2004)

Were going back......Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayy back - 

Nostalgia time once again - This time, its a Datsun 510 - Modified of course !  



















How you like dem apples ?


----------



## Mr Gee (May 14, 2004)

STOP !!!!!! 

Hammertime !


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

all that wasnt that bad compared to the cost of a single part for the skyline but i do need a full carbon interior so if you know anyone who does need a lung or a kidney i got one for sale :chuckle: i didnt have a shot of the engine while i was at work so here is the 520 awhp race motor.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

last sturday on a small race track near Berlin (Germany)


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## FunkyMan (Mar 7, 2008)

Some race action...


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Michicop (Feb 24, 2007)

Unfortunately I have just this Pic of my Supra with the WEDS SA70s...
Got an offer I couldn´t refuse, so I sold it; still waiting fpr my GTS-t to arrive... :smokin:


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

Here is the custom show car a 99 turbocharged subaru impreza 2.5 rs.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

That Impreza makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

That Impreza is nothing short of PATHETIC. The owner should be shot in the face.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

What sacreligion ...
BURN IT!!! :flame:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hugo said:


> That Impreza is nothing short of PATHETIC. The owner should be shot in the face.


LMAO:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

what a waste of a car =( rather seen it stock and covered in mud after a rally-x


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks horrid that impreza, sort of thing you would see in lax power magazine to impress 
chavs


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

MrLeone said:


> Last weekend we had a GATEBIL event here in Norway. I invited some partners and friends from Japan to come and see.. One of them is the boss of the D1 drift shop and team GOOD ROAD! And he loves girls... and boobs.. :thumbsup:


Winner winner:smokin:


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Hugo said:


> That Impreza is nothing short of PATHETIC. The owner should be shot in the face.


That is so wrong but you are so right.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Two beautiful*

NSX & BNR33


----------



## FUDR33GTR (Apr 30, 2008)

Those cars do get alot of Attention whenever we take them out!!


----------



## badzy (Aug 21, 2008)

it turns out to be a porn thread with those pictures of bitches


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Dohc said:


>





Dohc said:


>


View from the office window, Sierra Nevada 1500mts. He did not disappear very quickly.


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

I know its more than one, but these are my fav pics that i have used on the SVA site. I cant take credit for them all


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

paul cawson said:


> View from the office window, Sierra Nevada 1500mts. He did not disappear very quickly.


the mirrors is not from the same cars...


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

gtrlux said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

gtrlux said:


>


Excuse my ignorance, what car is that?


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

The tag says NSX, so I'm guessing it is one.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah it is, am trying for the life of me to remember the name of the kit, maybe amuse?
looks a bit like their stuff. looks like a GTC replica kit.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Ain't that the Veilside fortune kit?
Yep...here it is fromt the side:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Something different here.My 996 minus 2 vital parts.Can you guess whats missing?:chuckle:


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

Imma going to be smart here and say gasoline.....wait...thats not it is it?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Keys and petrol? Lol.
But seriously though those Essex boys will take anything if left long enough.haha joke!


Edit: damn you beat me to it!lol


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

I'll play your silly game......What:thumbsup:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Irish GTR said:


> Can you guess whats missing?:chuckle:


Fairings in the best colour, maybe?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

mifn21 said:


> Fairings in the best colour, maybe?


Ah I know,Im missing the rear/pillion foot pegs,thats it.:chuckle:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

cyberspyder said:


> Imma going to be smart here and say gasoline.....wait...thats not it is it?


WTF is gasoline?:chuckle:

Petrol more like.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice duc, although you defently need to clean her, FAST :chuckle:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Talking about missing parts...
This is what my 2nd bike looks like right now



Can anyone guess what's missing?  and maybe what bike it is...? 
Hint: Toby should know what bike it is...


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's my donation. Don't know if it's been shown before.

:::::

http://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=veilside20gtr203kk6.jpg


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

you can see my silver R32 Vspec II in the back and my buddy's Blue 33 behind the Mine's car


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

I could swear that looks like Will Castro.


----------



## voidjava (Jul 25, 2008)

Ducati Desmosedici RR


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Most fun I've had in a long time, twin 400cc 4 strokes.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/[/IMG]








[/[/IMG]

Destroys a pair of brand new tyres on the road in about 2 minutes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjU-qp_nY5E


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## romeo (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

[/[/IMG]


:thumbsup:


----------



## stagea-RS4-96 (Feb 21, 2008)

binjoau said:


> Il take the Zonda and the Koenisegg please. oh and I think that there is an F50 there to!!



Everyone on my street was so annoyed at me blocking the road when I turned up with the cars I had bought off ebay!


----------



## voidjava (Jul 25, 2008)

romeo said:


>


THE MOST BEAUTIFUL GTR I HAVE EVER SEE!!!
I can say that is the most beautiful CAR that i have ever see!!	:bowdown1:	:bowdown1:


----------



## stagea-RS4-96 (Feb 21, 2008)

HK power sports said:


> Here is the custom show car a 99 turbocharged subaru impreza 2.5 rs.


What a hideous pile of over modified money pit!!


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

A child dies everytime when we see cars like that (the hideous Subie).


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

that black 35 is very very nice, love the angle of that pic and the stance of the car.


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

These are two random pictures i took yesterday. I put the first down to good timing


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

A picture of mine that I quite like..


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

^^Looks great. Cant wait to get some motion shots done of mine


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

speedraver said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie, so I guess this would be a good place to start and say hello!
> 
> 
> I wish this was mine, but all I can do is sit in it and pretend it's mine. (^_^)
> ...


when and where was this? :nervous:

updated shots of my car with Josh's R34.

double trouble...


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Most fun I've had in a long time, twin 400cc 4 strokes.


Some nice action piccies Rob :thumbsup:
Carting is about the most "pure driving fun" you can have. I should know as in weekends I work at an indoor carting 
Two 13 hp honda engines sound like good fun 
If you can try a biland cart, 250cc 4 stroke and 34 hp. It pulls like a train, drifts at almost every speed. Still scares the f*ck out off me when driving one off those and I have been driving carts since a was 11 :shy:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

freakazoid3 said:


> Some nice action piccies Rob :thumbsup:
> Carting is about the most "pure driving fun" you can have. I should know as in weekends I work at an indoor carting
> Two 13 hp honda engines sound like good fun
> If you can try a biland cart, 250cc 4 stroke and 34 hp. It pulls like a train, drifts at almost every speed. Still scares the f*ck out off me when driving one off those and I have been driving carts since a was 11 :shy:


We have taken all the goveners off the motor, the go heaps better and rev alot more so they might be 15hp each, lol.

We also have an offroad go-cart with a GSX450 6 speed, thats pretty cool and for a customer we are doing a GSX1100 in an offroad cart, that will be nuts with any luck,

Rob


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> We have taken all the goveners off the motor, the go heaps better and rev alot more so they might be 15hp each, lol.


If you want to engine to rev higher still, just change the valve springs to some stiffer ones, as that is the basic limiter on those stationary engines. When you do, they wil rev up to almost 6800rpm whereas now probably 6000 rpm max.



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> We also have an offroad go-cart with a GSX450 6 speed, thats pretty cool and for a customer we are doing a GSX1100 in an offroad cart, that will be nuts with any luck,


I have seen a few cart transformations with 250 cc 2-stroke suzuki rgv engines (for the track) and they were insanely fast! Light engine and 70 hp is means loads off fun :smokin:
So I guess the GSX1100 will do quite nicely aswell, although the balansing off the chassis will be tough with a big engine like that and could kill the cart's weight distribution big time.
Why not go for a hayabusa cart at once :chuckle: Should give it enough poke for the tires to last a few minutes on WOT


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

I know it's filthy, bloody dirty from not being washed for more than 18 months but I can't stop driving it. Call it withdrawals if you like but even though it doesn't manage to get the oil up to temperature on the 10 minute drive to work, it's just too much fun to bother taking the daily driver instead.


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

bnr34vspec said:


> when and where was this? :nervous:
> 
> updated shots of my car with Josh's R34.
> 
> double trouble...


uh oh, Speedraver is Busted! dont think you were allowed to sit in his car...


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Hopefully its a little differnet to a normal R32.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

I just had a norty in my pants over that rx7. Any hi res pics?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Dynamix said:


> I just had a norty in my pants over that rx7. Any hi res pics?


No but maybe this can make your pants condition even more worse . . .
Pics from an other member on this forum (sorry forgot the name)


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

That TVR light conversion is sick!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

scby rex said:


> That TVR light conversion is sick!


Actually it's a homage to the Sagaris. It's not a head light conversion either , as the entire bodykit, plus headlights is a unique design kit. 
I think the cheif designer wanted to give it Sagaris looks, without making it a TVR for the poorman


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

Bakes12 said:


>


Nice picture, best picture so far. Wish the car was just a little bit more forward. Love the way the lights look. Really great though.
JP:thumbsup:


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Actually it's a homage to the Sagaris. It's not a head light conversion either , as the entire bodykit, plus headlights is a unique design kit.
> I think the cheif designer wanted to give it Sagaris looks, without making it a TVR for the poorman


yeah, the designer works for RE ameya, the sagaris is a TVR. I understand its a whole kit like the 911 kit.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

scby rex said:


> yeah, the designer works for RE ameya, the sagaris is a TVR. I understand its a whole kit like the 911 kit.


That car has nothing to do with RE Amemiya, its a kit made by Fujita Engineering “¡“cƒGƒ“ƒWƒjƒAƒŠƒ“ƒOWEBSITE


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

that is sex!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Just a few from last week while messing around, not my best but new ones.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

2nd one definitely get's my vote


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

freakazoid3 said:


> Talking about missing parts...
> This is what my 2nd bike looks like right now
> 
> 
> ...


BMF F800S


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

hahaha air time!!!


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

This is still my favorite, an old picture.
Just look at the color change its pure port


----------



## gices (Sep 17, 2008)

I have to agree with you mate the wine red is blazing at its best .... Couldn't have depicted it better in any other color better than this


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Rostampoor said:


> BMF F800S


Nope...The other one 

Maybe this will clear things up



There's a hint on the generator cover


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^I'm guessing she had some serious windtunnel-time :chuckle:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

What a line up! :clap:








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rigge (Aug 8, 2008)

freakazoid3 said:


> Nope...The other one
> 
> Maybe this will clear things up
> 
> ...


GSXR 1300








Hayabusa


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^ Exactly


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

event we had on the w/e. stolen from another site but will post some of the pics i took later.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Bigger ones here: http://www.autojunk.nl/pix/show/147353/1


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

LMAO! wagon wheels!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

The Hummer is just pure genius


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

The hidden mayhem from the garden . . .lol


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

*Separated at birth*

I found this on another forum today, could be a repost, it's just interesting how close they are.
JP


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

jmotors said:


>


Beetle Juice, Beetle Juice, Beetle Juice comes to mind. No offense intended, if this is your girl.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

hyrev said:


> Beetle Juice, Beetle Juice, Beetle Juice comes to mind. No offense intended, if this is your girl.


Haha . .don't worry, my wife isn't really goth at all:chuckle:
Found that one on flickr . .thought it was worth a pic of the day . . .lol


----------



## stagea-RS4-96 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think shes rather nice!!


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

My friends cosworth. 
Lovely car and to much fun to handle!
Completed a handling course slighty quiker than ford feista flexifuel cup cars and qiucker than most 4x4 cossies.
And the cup cars got to warm there tires before the course wich he couldnt.
Spent a lot of time in that garage and the car is awesome!
got more pics but cant resize them.


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

An old pic I had lying around:


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Here are a few I took the other day when I parked next to the neighbour's car. Too bad his Porsche wasnt there at the time.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

I'd rather drive the 34:thumbsup:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice shots Russ!


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

JDMGTR said:


> An old pic I had lying around:


thats joey feng's skyline from Top Speed Chicago


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i SO miss our Skyline's!! wait till the summer guys,i'll be back!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Goddamn a driveway filled with skyline's  I think I saw the light :chuckle:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

That R34 is SICK (not in a good way) uke:


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

some shots of the daily..


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

@Kingleh

Now that are some cool pictures! You're photographer? I like it!

Marc


----------

